# UPDATE!  Sierra Group purchase



## DCBluesman (Oct 6, 2005)

*EDIT: I spoke with Bill this evening.  The 2nd group buy of these kits (the one I'm running) is on the road from Cleveland to Yuma as we speak and is expected to arrive in Yuma on 11/14.  Add a day for counting, packaging and re-shipping and I should see these by about 11/18.  I have the supplies ready to go so with a little luck some of you will get them by Thanksgiving.  Thanks for all of your patience!* 

Kits due to arrive in Virginia on November 22!


Since the JimGo group buy is now closed, I will run a buy for this group on the new Sierra kit from Arizona Silhouette.

There ARE stock issues with this kit.  The upgrade gold and the chrome are sold out at AS and their supplier (Berea HardWoods).  More are on order and will likely arrive within 2 weeks.

Pricing:

Upgrade Gold - $4.10 each
Chrome - $4.10 each
Gold Titanium - $8.20 each
Platinum - $6.90 each
Satin Nickel - $6.00 each
Satin Gold - $6.25 each
Satin Silver - $6.25 each

Bushings (20A) - $6.00 per set
Drill bit (27/64") - $7.90 each
Extra tubes - Not yet available

This is not a money-making effort, but it won't be a money-losing efort either.  Beyond the direct costs indicated above, each order will be charge my PayPal fees ($0.30 +2.9%) and shipping of $$5.50, which includes insurance.  International orders will have the shipping adjusted to reflect the cost of insured Global Priority Mail.

*I cannot accept orders without insurance as I cannot take the risk of loss in the mail.*

I *strongly* prefer PayPal, but will take money orders.

If you want to participate in this group buy, please indicate your order here and send an email to me through the forum mail.  In that email, make sure to include your PayPal ID so I can invoice you.

*This group buy will end at 5pm Eastern on October 21*, at which time the order will be placed.  With a little luck (and no more supply issues)  I hope to have the orders to you by November 7.

*Updates to the buy are posted below:*

RPM - 0/10/0/0/5/5/5/0/0  PAID
dubdrvrkev - 0/5/0/0/5/0/5/0/0 PAID
alamocdc - 5/10/0/0/5/5/5/0/0 PAID
Scott - 0/10/0/0/0/0/0/1/0 PAID
jeff - 0/5/5/0/0/0/5/1/1 PAID
coach - 0/20/0/0/0/0/0/1/0 PAID
liggett - 0/10/0/0/0/0/0/1/1 PAID
skewzdust - 5/5/0/0/0/5/0/0/1/1 PAID
Mac in Oak Ridge - 10/0/0/0/0/0/0/1/0 PAID
Ron Mc - 10/10/0/0/0/0/0/2/1 PAID
Hombre - 0/0/10/10/0/0/0/0/0 PAID
Mudder - 0/2/0/0/2/2/2/0/0 PAID
MDWine - 0/0/0/0/0/0/5/1/0 PAID
JimGo - 0/5/0/0/0/0/5/0/0 PAID
Leather Man - 0/5/0/0/1/1/1/0/0 PAID
Pastor Bill - 5/2/0/0/2/2/2/1/0 PAID
Randy_ - 0/0/0/0/1/1/1/1/0 PAID
olsenla - 5/5/0/0/0/0/0/1/0 PAID
Chuck Key - 0/5/0/0/0/0/0/0/0 PAID


----------



## Ron Mc (Oct 6, 2005)

Since this won't end until the 21st can we go ahead and order gold and chrome and hope for the best?


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 6, 2005)

Yes!  I will be in regular contact with Bill so he gets an idea of what size and variety of order he should expect.  He will work with us (to the extent that Taiwan cooperates []).  If there are any backorder situations, I will let the group know, so order away!  ALL PLATINGS!


----------



## RPM (Oct 6, 2005)

Lou,
I guess I'll kick this off with the following:
5 of each of the satin finishes (gold, nickel, silver)
5 of the chrome

I reserve my right to increase before this closes []
Richard


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Oct 6, 2005)

I'll do 5 satin nickle, 5 satin silver, and 5 chrome. if tubes become available in the time of this I'll be adding some of those also. Just in case [}]


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 6, 2005)

Lou, put me down for 5 gold, 5 of each of the satins, and 10 chrome.


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 6, 2005)

Which gold, Billy, upgrade or Titanium?


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 6, 2005)

Sorry, upgrade, I already ordered the TN.


----------



## Scott (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Lou!

I would like to order ten of the chrome, and a set of bushings.  Thanks for doing this!

Scott.


----------



## jeff (Oct 7, 2005)

Lou - Many thanks for doing this!
I'll take 5 Chrome, 5 Satin Silver, 5 Ti Gold, bushings, and a bit.


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 7, 2005)

Ok, Jeff and Scott.  BTW, Scott has recently proven that he can still turn a pen.  Where's your newest creation, Jeff? []


----------



## jeff (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />Ok, Jeff and Scott.  BTW, Scott has recently proven that he can still turn a pen.  Where's your newest creation, Jeff? []


It's called "The Y! penturners search is now running on MySQL". My next creation will be called "Finish wiring the shop and install the dust collector." []


----------



## coach (Oct 7, 2005)

Sent an email Lou.


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 8, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Randy_ (Oct 9, 2005)

Lou:  I'm going to put in a small order; but got to get one off to BB to take advantage of this weeks special!!


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 10, 2005)

This group buy seems to have run out of steam.  Since, the activity has died down, I'm thinking of closing it on Friday October 14th, sending out invoices Friday night and placing the order over the weekend.  LET ME KNOW HERE if I need to keep this open for the extra week originally intended.

Also, Kevin--please send me the address where I should send your invoice.


----------



## JimGo (Oct 10, 2005)

Lou, what's the total so far?  I may add a few kits too, especially if you aren't getting near the 100-kit limit.


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 10, 2005)

Jim--We're well over 100, but don't let that stop you. []


----------



## Ligget (Oct 11, 2005)

Lou can I order 10 chrome kits and 1 set of bushings please. I feel a turning spree coming on!!!


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 11, 2005)

You're covered, Mark--but only if you promise to turn and show a pen! []


----------



## Ligget (Oct 11, 2005)

Lou,just for you pal!![]


----------



## skewzdust (Oct 11, 2005)

Lou, I'd like 5 upgrade gold, 5 chrome, 5 satin nickel, 1 set bushings, and 1 drill bit.

I'd have gotten to you sooner but my paypal account was undergoing an internal audit. I bribed the auditor with some more scrapbooking materials so everything is solvent again...


----------



## Ligget (Oct 11, 2005)

Good job I read Steves post!

Lou I will also require 1 drill bit with my order!

10 x chrome kit
1 x bushing set
1 x drill bit

Thanks[]


----------



## Mac In Oak Ridge (Oct 11, 2005)

Put me down for 10 of the Upgrade Gold. And a set of bushings.


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 11, 2005)

Steve and Mac--got you covered.  Mark - updated! [8D]


----------



## Ron Mc (Oct 12, 2005)

Lou,
I'm in for:
10 upgrade gold
10 chrome
1 set bushings
1 drill bit
1 partridge in a pear tree
Thanks for the assist!


----------



## hombre4 (Oct 12, 2005)

I'll take 10 Gold Titanium and 10 Platinum...



Thanks....Archie


----------



## Mudder (Oct 12, 2005)

Okay Lou,

2 Chrome
2 Satin Nickel
2 Satin Gold
2 Satin Silver



Scott

P.S. Thanks for coordinating this buy.


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 12, 2005)

Ron Mc, hombre4 and Mudder are in.  Coach, I made your change.

<b>To all who are ordering:  Be sure to check the numbers I have beside your name in the first post.  That's what I will be ordering for you and the numbers are in the order that the kits and parts are listed on the page.  I can make changes up through Friday, but after that I will have everything on lock down.  Make sure you have thought about bushings (I ordered two sets so I can turn two barrels on the same mandrel) and drill bits.   

REVIEW YOUR ORDER, PLEASE.</b>


----------



## Mudder (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jeff_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Yea, Yea, ......Sure, Sure........

No pictures? Didn't happen. [}] []


----------



## JimGo (Oct 12, 2005)

Lou, I'll take 5 of the chrome and 5 of the satin silver, please.

Scott, didn't you know that Jeff doesn't acutally do any woodworking?


----------



## MDWine (Oct 12, 2005)

5 Satin Silver
1 set bushings

(Like that 2 on a mandrel thing!)


----------



## skewzdust (Oct 12, 2005)

Two bushings....Brilliant!!

I think I'd better stick with one at a time until I get better at this.

Lou, sent you an email. We're having problems with our email filter so I just want to make sure you got it.


----------



## Leather Man (Oct 13, 2005)

Lou, I sent you an e-mail.
Ben


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 13, 2005)

Got it, Ben.  You're in.  And for the rest of you, see JimGo's update to his group purchase.   http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=9606&whichpage=6#99233    Our effort will be behind his.


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Oct 13, 2005)

Morning Lou,
5 gold, 2 chrome,2 satin nick 2 satin gold, 2 satin silver 1 set of bushings


----------



## Ron Mc (Oct 13, 2005)

Lou,
Add one more set of bushings to my order.
Does Bill know that we have a second bulk buy on these kits on the way? What is his bushing situation?


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 13, 2005)

Bill is definitely aware of the order dropping this weekend.  I've been updating him so he could get his orders in.  As far as I know, there is no problem with the satin kits, the bushings or the drill bits.  As soon as we get the order ready, I will speak to Bill about a timeframe for him completing the order.


----------



## Ron Mc (Oct 13, 2005)

Lou,
After carefully reviewing my order on the 1st page I noted that the drill bit I wanted wasn't on my list. Can we add this? LOL
Thanks for all your hard work on this.


----------



## Randy_ (Oct 14, 2005)

One satin nickel.
One satin gold.
One satin silver.
One set bushings.

Thanks.


----------



## olsenla (Oct 14, 2005)

Lou,

I would like to get in on this for 5 upgrade gold, 5 chrome, and 1 set of bushings.

Thanks,
Larry


----------



## JimGo (Oct 14, 2005)

Lou,
I noticed that on the fist page, you only have me down for 5 of the chrome; would you update that to also include 5 of the satin silvers?

Thanks!

 - Jim


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 14, 2005)

Gotcha covered, Larry.  JimGo--fixed--fortunately my spreadsheet was correct!


----------



## Chuck Key (Oct 14, 2005)

5 Chrome please.


----------



## Ron Mc (Oct 14, 2005)

Lou,
Payment sent. Thanks for all your hard work on this one. It's tough when the kits aren't even in stock.


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 14, 2005)

This group purchase is now closed.  To all who sent their thanks, you are welcome.  As you can see on the original message, almost everyone has already paid.  With just a little luck, the order will be placed tomorrow.  I will follow up here with the estimated delivery date.  FYI, for the two Sierra group buys, we have ordered over 500 kits.  I think Berea (and AS) have a hit on their hands.


----------



## Randy_ (Oct 15, 2005)

I guess we will have to sell these things for $17.50 since apparently the market is going to be flooded with finished Sierras shortly???[]


----------



## Ron Mc (Oct 15, 2005)

$17.50? My gauge doesn't get picked up for $17.50! LOL
Randy, Since you and I are in the same market I believe we can sell these for a lot more than that.[]


----------



## Randy_ (Oct 15, 2005)

Ron:  We really don't share the same market.  I only sell to those who have the same last name as mine or to those married to someone with that name!![]


----------



## Mac In Oak Ridge (Oct 17, 2005)

Lou,
I see I am not marked PAID.  I sent you my paypal account name via email to your email address.  Did that not work?

If you have sent a message to my home email, I'll check it tonight.
Mac


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mac In Oak Ridge_
> <br />Lou,
> I see I am not marked PAID.  I sent you my paypal account name via email to your email address.  Did that not work?
> 
> ...


Message sent to your MS account.


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 10, 2005)

Check the first post in this topic for an important update! [8D]


----------



## Ron Mc (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks for the update and everything that you have and will do to make this bulk buy a success!


----------



## Randy_ (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks. Lou.  I probably won't have any free time to turn a pen until Thanksgiving, anyway!!


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 16, 2005)

Per the UPS manifest, the Sierra group purchase will arrive here in 
Virginia on 11/21 (Monday).  I will get the boxes mailed out within a day (hopefully!).


----------



## coach (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks for all the work Lou!


----------



## Ron Mc (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks for the update Lou. I would also once again like to thank-you for doing this. I've never run a bulk buy but it seems like it would be a pain in the as#[] maybe someday I'll run one just so that I can experience it first hand.


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 23, 2005)

The Sierra group purchase has arrived.  It will be packaged tomorrow and mailed Friday.  Thanks for your patience.


----------



## Ron Mc (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanks for the update Lou. Enjoy your day tomorrow and package friday!


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 26, 2005)

All kits have shipped!  Each of you should, except JimGo and MDWine, should have an email with the delivery confirmation number.  

PLEASE NOTE:  I <b>randomly</b> upgraded a few of the orders.  I don't need to know if you got MORE than you ordered, only if you got less.  If there is a problem with your order, please email me at DCBluesman (at) hotmail (dot) com.  Thanks and I hope each of you enjoys your kits!


----------



## coach (Nov 26, 2005)

Thanks for working on the holidays Lou!  Can't wait to get them!


----------



## Randy_ (Nov 27, 2005)

I got my email and can't wait to get my kits!!  Thanks, Lou.[]


----------



## hombre4 (Nov 30, 2005)

Received mine today...Thanks Lou.


----------



## coach (Nov 30, 2005)

I went to the mail at lunch and only got bills!


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 30, 2005)

I'm sorry, Travis! I got mine! []


----------



## Ron Mc (Nov 30, 2005)

Travis,
I too enjoyed another day of bills! I sure wish that the companies that send these things would realize that I haven't paid a bill in December in the last 30 years and I have no intention of starting![]


----------



## Leather Man (Nov 30, 2005)

Thanks Lou, I received mine today.[]
Ben


----------



## Mac In Oak Ridge (Nov 30, 2005)

Got mine today, no problems.  Anyone know where to get a set of instructions on line?
Mac


----------



## Mudder (Nov 30, 2005)

Mine came to,

Thanks for all your efforts Lou.


----------



## Mac In Oak Ridge (Nov 30, 2005)

Lou,
I was in for Upgrade Gold and got Chrome.  Any reason for that?


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 30, 2005)

Mac--email sent.  For anyone else who may have gotten an incorrect mix, other than the few that I upgraded from my stash, please email me.  I'll get any discrepancies taken care of promptly.


----------



## Randy_ (Dec 1, 2005)

I guess the Pony Express is running a little slow to Texas??  Still waiting on my package..[][]


----------



## Ron Mc (Dec 1, 2005)

Randy,
I believe the problem is that all the tanks are drying up so they can only run the horses for a couple miles before they have to stop for water at the local gas station.
Maybe today[]


----------



## coach (Dec 1, 2005)

Man, and I'm way south of both of you so I'll have an extra days wait for the horses![]


----------



## Randy_ (Dec 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ron Mc_
> <br />...all the tanks are drying up so they can only run the horses for a couple miles before they have to stop for water at the local gas station...



Ron:  You better explain what a tank is to our Yankee friends or  they will be scratching their heads all day long!![]


----------



## Ligget (Dec 1, 2005)

The horse will be tired before it gets over to me! lol[]


----------



## Ron Mc (Dec 1, 2005)

I think the Indians must have gotten the pony rider! Maybe tomorrow.[]The sad thing is I have plenty of the Sierra kits so what I would really like in my box is the extra drill bit and bushings. LOL


----------



## skewzdust (Dec 1, 2005)

I received mine, thanks again Lou. 

This is the first time I've seen the Sierra kit and I was a little surprised at the pen's size. Just from looking at the photos of the completed pens I had the impression it was somewhere between a slimline and a cigar pen. I guess I should have looked at the drill size, I would have realized it's a little bigger than a cigar. I really like the looks of the kit, can't wait to build some. Just wish I had a little more time...


----------



## coach (Dec 1, 2005)

I bet ours are upgraded orders Ron, and they are just too heavy for the horse to carry![]


----------



## Randy_ (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ligget_
> <br />The horse will be tired before it gets over to me! lol[]



Mark:  Yours is being delivered by seahorse!![][]


----------



## Randy_ (Dec 2, 2005)

Ron/Travis:  I got my package today so you guys will probably get yours tomorrow.  Lou said he was going to mail stuff Friday; but my package was stamped Monday so maybe some of the packages went out late??

Lou: Thanks for your efforts.  I'm sure it was a time consuming job.  I do have a question about the pens; but the answer may be of interest to folks who are not a part of this bulk buy so  will start another thread that more folks might see,


----------



## Ron Mc (Dec 2, 2005)

Randy, Congrats!!
Now as long as that drill bit gets here in one piece I'm a happy camper![]


----------



## Ligget (Dec 2, 2005)

Got mine today!!
Not what I asked for but happy enough![]


----------



## Ron Mc (Dec 2, 2005)

Mark,
You got yours today? OK that's it. From now on I want all of my orders shipped via Sea Horse!
[]


----------



## wayneis (Dec 2, 2005)

Folks--I see that several of you did not get the correct platings in the recent bulk buy and for that I apologize.  As some of you know, I suffer from debilitating migraines from time to time and that was the case as I packed the kits up last Friday and Saturday.  I probably should have stopped and waited to do the mailing, but did not want to do so since you had already been waiting for 5-6 weeks.  Hindsight is almost always 20-20.

For those of you who need exchanges, please email me--DCBluesman (at) hotmail (dot) com and let me know 1) which platings you have that are wrong and 2) what platings are missing from your order.  I will have the correct kits sent to you immediately.  I would ask that you simply mail the "wrong" kits back to me--I will provide the postage via a PayPal refund.

If any of you have not received your delivery confirmation emails or have not received your kits by Saturday, please also email me so I can trace the packages.  

Again, please accept my apologies.  I will do my best to correct the situation within a week.

Lou


----------



## Ron Mc (Dec 2, 2005)

Lou,
This may be able to be worked out amongst ourselves instead of you having to be in the middle of it. Why not just have anyone that got the wrong plating's post what they got and we can figure out by the posts who got who's kits.
Really at this point I'm not sure that anyone will be heartbroken just using what they got.
I hope that your migraines subside for you during the Holidays! Thanks for taking care of the bulk buy for us.


----------



## coach (Dec 2, 2005)

Got mine!  All there correct.  No upgrade though![]


----------



## Ligget (Dec 2, 2005)

Lou

No problem at this end whatsoever!![][]

I sympathise with your condition as I know from a neighbour who also suffers from the same!

I am coming round to the idea that the kits I actually received is a better option than what I ordered. lol

I asked for 10 chrome![]

I got 4 chrome, 5 gold and 1 satin nickel.[:0]

Lou, I for one am now delighted that I have a choice of plating options to work with.[][][]

I also received the drill bit and bushing as per order.

Thanks for the bulk buy and speedy delivery, I am well pleased.[^][]


----------



## Ligget (Dec 2, 2005)

Ron

I told the seahorse to deliver your order next, he said he would!!!lol


----------



## Scott (Dec 2, 2005)

Hey Lou!

I got my package yesterday!  I haven't opened it yet, but I'm sure it's fine.  Sometimes from your end it's hard to figure out why you go to the work of doing one of these group buys.  I, for one, want to tell you how much I appreciate what you did for us all!  I am going to love these kits!  Thank you very much!

That must have been a heck of a migraine!  Your post above appeared under the name of "Wayneis"!  I've heard that headaches can alter your mood, but I'd never known that they can change your identity!  []

Scott.


----------



## Ron Mc (Dec 3, 2005)

Lou,
My package showed up today! It was exactly what I ordered and I appreciate all you hard work. And Yes, The drill bit showed up in one piece.[]
Thank-You,


----------



## Randy_ (Dec 3, 2005)

Mark:  You have my satin nickel and I have somebody's pearl silver.  Not a big deal.....I'm not going to worry about it....more trouble than it is worth to get it sorted out.  And that seahorse is probably worn out by now, anyway.....long swim.  []  

I wanted to get a sample of all of the "satin" kits; but the pearl silver is very pretty and one more in the inventory will be just fine with me.


----------



## Randy_ (Dec 3, 2005)

I forgot to ask this in my previous post.  Are the bushings that we are getting with these kits the old "sloppy" bushings or the newer ones??


----------



## Ron Mc (Dec 3, 2005)

Randy,
I haven't tried the bushings yet that came with the buy. I need to make some Sierras this morning so I'll go ahead and use one of the sets to check it compared to the set I have from WoodCrafts.


----------



## Chuck Key (Dec 3, 2005)

Ron

Wouldn't the bushings from the group buy and the bushings from Woodcraft be the same since they are from the same source in Ohio?

Chuckie


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Dec 3, 2005)

Got mine today and am satisfied w/ what I got.  Thanks Lou.


----------



## Ron Mc (Dec 3, 2005)

Chuck,
I'm thinking that the bushings from woodcrafts are the new ones. I tried out the bulk buy ones today and they work great.


----------

